# My humble knife set progress over the years



## brianlsx

Hi all,

Recently, over the past 1 1/2 years I have a growing addiction with knives. This is what I started out with:




[/URL]

Picture from top to bottom:

Zwiling Twin Pollux Cleaver
Geisser 240mm (My first knife when I bought while I was still in school 6 years ago)
Zwiling Twin Gourmet Chef's 210mm
Zwiling Twin Gourmet Utility 180mm
Wusthof Boning
Geisser 210mm Honing Rod

Next I decided to invest on stones and these are what I've got add on to the collection:




[/URL]

Naniwa SuperStone 1k & 5k, Naniwa 800

From then on I started to have an interest in J-Knives thus buying this:




[/URL]



[/URL]

These two are the Kasumi HM series I've gotten from a local shop (Singapore)

As the addiction grows stronger, I've decided to buy a bread knife and stone base:




[/URL]



[/URL]

Sakai Takayuki Bread Knife 300mm
Stone base from Jeremy @ chu**

Moving on I decided to get some plating thongs/tweezers:




[/URL]

Both from Wusthof


Then this is my first Carbon Steel knife, friend helped me put on a patina with design:




[/URL]



[/URL]

Fujiwara FKH 240mm Gyuto


That's all for now, will continue later.


----------



## Gravy Power

I have that exact same Fujiwara, how did you go about putting that patina on?


----------



## brianlsx

My first Sakai Takayukis and Tojiro ITK bread knife:




[/URL]



[/URL]



[/URL]

Group shot together:



[/URL]


Now my current set of knives/stones/rods:




[/URL]



[/URL]



[/URL]

Bought 2 shears, and a Wusthof Cleaver

My most recent buy thanks to Jimbob:




[/URL]



[/URL]

Hattori FH 240mm Gyuto
Yoshi SKD 150mm Petty


Thanks for viewing!


----------



## brianlsx

Gravy Power said:


> I have that exact same Fujiwara, how did you go about putting that patina on?



One of me colleagues did it for me, he used mustard and used a brush to draw out the design.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Your collection has reached critical mass and will likely double in size in the next twelve months.

Also, you don't have enough stones. :biggrin:


----------



## tripleq

Nice. Thanks for the view!


----------



## mc2442

Nice collection!


----------



## cheflarge

+1..... Killer start to a ruthless addiction!


----------



## brianlsx

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Your collection has reached critical mass and will likely double in size in the next twelve months.
> 
> Also, you don't have enough stones. :biggrin:





tripleq said:


> Nice. Thanks for the view!





mc2442 said:


> Nice collection!





cheflarge said:


> +1..... Killer start to a ruthless addiction!



Thank you all for viewing. Have been showed to the world of knives (rather J-Knives) by one of my colleagues, ever since the addiction has been stronger everyday. But sadly in Singapore there's only one shop that specializes in selling knives. Anyways thanks KKF !


----------



## brianlsx

[/URL]

Recently acquired a Kono HD2 210mm Gyuto, Hiromoto AS 240 and a Sakai Takayuki 45 Layer 240mm Ebony Handle Gyuto




[/URL]

The collection of the Sakai Takayuki


----------



## toddnmd

Thanks for sharing. I now see my own knife obsession and collection as far more modest!


----------



## brianlsx

Update.

So far I have made a few more purchases, Masamoto KS 240mm Gyuto (From Anton) and a Kono HD2 Wa Gyuto, 

Also I have purchased a Kasumi Honesuki, Naniwa SS 400 and 2k, Wusthof Ceramic Rod (Just something to hold up till I get the MAC Black Rod), however I do not have the photos

Here are the pictures:






Kono HD2 210mm & 240mm












2 shots on my current collection











Also recently added in the collect given by my colleagues are: Global Tomato Knife, Global Diamond Steel, PX88 Honing Steel,


Thanks for viewing.


----------



## berko

big collection, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ramenlegend

good looking collection, keep it going!


----------



## brianlsx

toddnmd said:


> Thanks for sharing. I now see my own knife obsession and collection as far more modest!





berko said:


> big collection, thanks for the pictures.





ramenlegend said:


> good looking collection, keep it going!



Thank you all for the kind comments. Have a few purchases I'm about to make this month. Will post more pictures once I receive the knives.


----------



## Anton

Not too shabby Sir....

With that white cloth underneath it looks a littler Dexter....


----------



## brianlsx

Anton said:


> Not too shabby Sir....
> 
> With that white cloth underneath it looks a littler Dexter....



Thank you too sir, for letting the KS grace my kit! Took way too long to decide to get the Ealy gyuto from you and now it's sold. Ohwell better luck next time.

Anyways thanks for viewing!


----------



## brianlsx

New updates after a long time! Been wanting to upload photos but have been too busy with work.


First up the DT ITK in AEB-L!








Next up is Catcheside's Mono-Steel Wa-Gyuto!








And finally HHH's 240's Gyutos in AEB-L #7 & 8!
























Again, thanks for viewing!


----------



## NCMK

Nice collection brianlsx! I'm from Singapore too. Just starting collecting J knives with Tojiro DP as my first knife. Just bought a Kono HD2 still awaiting for delivery. Have to agree this hobby is addictive.........:wink:


----------



## V1P

Wow, nice collection! I can see that you are very meticulous, sheet base for the photos and all.

I used to study in Singapore back in the 90's and took my O'level there. Loved that place, very clean and had all the modern entertainment known to men.

It is surprising that there is only 1 knife specialty shop there, maybe you should consider opening one catering to the J-knives enthusiasts.

Ferry


----------



## Asteger

Was wondering, do you have to pay import duties in SG if you receive shipments from Japan? Shouldn't matter too much if you don't have a good local knife shop, if not.

Yes - not enough stones. And no Jnats! Your ratio of stones to knives should be at least 1:1 in my opinion.


----------



## NCMK

Asteger said:


> Was wondering, do you have to pay import duties in SG if you receive shipments from Japan? Shouldn't matter too much if you don't have a good local knife shop, if not.
> 
> Yes - not enough stones. And no Jnats! Your ratio of stones to knives should be at least 1:1 in my opinion.



Import duties 7% only applies when your goods value exceeds SGD$400.


----------



## brianlsx

NCMK said:


> Nice collection brianlsx! I'm from Singapore too. Just starting collecting J knives with Tojiro DP as my first knife. Just bought a Kono HD2 still awaiting for delivery. Have to agree this hobby is addictive.........:wink:



It is indeed an addictive hobby! Just to ask where did you buy your Kono from? 

Probably we could find some time and have coffee to chat about knives eh? hahah! doesnt seem like there are many knife enthusiast in singapore.



V1P said:


> Wow, nice collection! I can see that you are very meticulous, sheet base for the photos and all.
> 
> I used to study in Singapore back in the 90's and took my O'level there. Loved that place, very clean and had all the modern entertainment known to men.
> 
> It is surprising that there is only 1 knife specialty shop there, maybe you should consider opening one catering to the J-knives enthusiasts.
> 
> Ferry



Thank you for the compliment. I did have some thoughts about opening a store here. But, probably I would need partners, cost of setting up a brick and motar shop ain't cheap here.



Asteger said:


> Was wondering, do you have to pay import duties in SG if you receive shipments from Japan? Shouldn't matter too much if you don't have a good local knife shop, if not.
> 
> Yes - not enough stones. And no Jnats! Your ratio of stones to knives should be at least 1:1 in my opinion.



Yeah like what NCMK said, anything above the value of SGD400 you have to pay 7% tax, but most of the time as long as you tell your seller to under-declare the goods it should be alright.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

good lord you've been busy. nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I'm not sure you can describe this as a "humble" set any more!

Not that you are the only one here with two of the same thing, but why did you decide to pick up two of Randy's gyutos?

Any particular favorites at the moment?


----------



## xueqi89

Look at how it grows, its amazing and beauitful


----------



## erikz

NCMK said:


> Import duties 7% only applies when your goods value exceeds SGD$400.


Really good deal, here its 0% if it comes from the EU economic zone, and at least 21% if it comes outside of the EU economic zone with a value exceeding 23,- or equivalent.


----------



## NCMK

brianlsx said:


> It is indeed an addictive hobby! Just to ask where did you buy your Kono from?
> 
> Probably we could find some time and have coffee to chat about knives eh? hahah! doesnt seem like there are many knife enthusiast in singapore.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I did have some thoughts about opening a store here. But, probably I would need partners, cost of setting up a brick and motar shop ain't cheap here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like what NCMK said, anything above the value of SGD400 you have to pay 7% tax, but most of the time as long as you tell your seller to under-declare the goods it should be alright.



Got my kono from knife kulture. Have bought 5 more knives after my Tojiro- Ginga 150mm petty, Ginga 180mm Santoku, Ginga 240mm Gyuto, Hiromoto AS 150mm Petty, Fujiwara 150mm Petty.


----------



## johnstoc

Great collection, it's interesting to see how it's grown. Agree with previous comment, not sure humble is accurate anymore!


----------



## King_Matt

nice collection, which are the ones you use on a regular basis?


----------



## cheflife15

thats an awesome patina


----------

